# My first attempt at focus stacking



## SoCarRob (Mar 17, 2017)

My extension tubes came today. This is my first attempt at macro and with focus stacking. CC is welcome! Canon Rebel T5 f4.5, ISO 640, 1/50 Kit 18-55mm lens with extension tube. No effects, only stacked, and the original for comparison.


----------



## davholla (Apr 3, 2017)

Good attempt did you use anything to support the camera or was it free standing?


----------



## SoCarRob (Apr 3, 2017)

davholla said:


> Good attempt did you use anything to support the camera or was it free standing?



I had the camera mounted on my tripod.  Handheld would be extremely difficult to pull off I would think.


----------



## davholla (Apr 3, 2017)

SoCarRob said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Good attempt did you use anything to support the camera or was it free standing?
> ...


It is possible - look at this




  (not me sadly)


----------



## SoCarRob (Apr 3, 2017)

I'd love to see the outcome of that!


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 1, 2017)

While I'm not familiar with the lens used in the video, I couldn't see any focus changes being made.  Were they so small that they can't be seen, or how was he changing the focal point?


----------

